# Bonnie's Recovery (Graphic Pics)-UPDATE PATH RESULTS IN



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, the poor girl! I'm sure she feels so much better!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I hope she does well and has a quick recovery for you. I also hope you get lots of quality time with her. My only regret with Jesse when she passed was that we tried for 3 weeks to syringe feed her and she hated it. It was our only hope of getting food into her for strength, but she tool would try to hide so we just said enough.


----------



## USAFWife74

Aww.,.,.thank you for sharing! Yes, it so depends on each animal what they'll be able to tolerate well. 

Praying for a quick recovery!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

This morning she seems comfortable with a Fentanyl (75mg) patch. She ate two cans (tuna sized) of SD AD critical care food, hand fed. She refused her pills, so the will be ground up in some greek yogurt, and given with a syringe. She even ate a biscuit, (hadn't had one in weeks)! She cannot believe she can't go in the pool (Bonnie's favorite place in the world); I had given her unlimited access to the pool before surgery. Even though I toweled her off, she had a very red neck, which would be a hot spot eventually.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I think you made a good choice having the surgery, I know I would have been worried having the surgery at her age if she were my girl too.

So very glad she came through it so well, wishing her a very speedy recovery.


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, such a sweet gorgeous girl. Get well soon Bonnie, and I'm glad you enjoyed your biscuit! She must feel so much better after the surgery. I know how you feel, I was exactly the same last year when Barnaby had his surgery, I actually think it was worse thinking about having it done than afterwards. Keeping everything crossed that she has many more happy days ahead of her.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Wow, those tumors look like they were very painful for her  I hate to think about anyone's baby suffering like that. So glad you chose to do the surgery and have no regrets about it. Hopefully nothing but good news here on out for Bonnie girl!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Wow I'm so sorry you guys had to go through that but I'm so glad things are better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Wow, no wonder she wouldn't eat. So happy you went for the surgery and that she is doing so well. Keep us posted.


----------



## HolDaisy

Poor Bonnie. I'm so glad that they were able to do the surgery though and that she's eating, you must have been so pleased to see your girl enjoying her food again! Sending her big hugs!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

She looks great. So good to see her home and eating. And pestering you about the pool.

Hugs for Bonnie! And a kiss for the top of her head.


----------



## Jingers mom

Poor Bonnie. That was a good size tumor that was removed. I'm happy to hear she is recovering.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch

Great to see that she is eating so soon after surgery. Can she maybe just sit on the steps of your pool on the leash? Is it very hot where you are?
Hoping that the results are good and she continues to improve.


----------



## olliversmom

Ah, the poor lass. I am glad u opted for surgery. Whether it be 2 months or 12 years you have left with her, at least those awful things are gone.


----------



## *Laura*

Glad those nasty tumors are gone!! Hoping for an easy recovery for Bonnie. ....and more pool time soon


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

So glad those nasty tumors are gone and that Bonnie is home with her Mom.
Praying for her mouth to feel better fast.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenMum said:


> This morning she seems comfortable with a Fentanyl (75mg) patch. She ate two cans (tuna sized) of SD AD critical care food, hand fed. She refused her pills, so the will be ground up in some greek yogurt, and given with a syringe. She even ate a biscuit, (hadn't had one in weeks)! She cannot believe she can't go in the pool (Bonnie's favorite place in the world); I had given her unlimited access to the pool before surgery. Even though I toweled her off, she had a very red neck, which would be a hot spot eventually.


I think you made the right decision, too, doing the surgery. 

Two cans of a/d is huge celebration time!! I was lucky if I got half a can into Tesia at a time. Good girl, Bonnie! Have you tried Pill Pockets for the meds? I had really good luck with them with Tesia - and then more recently with Shala. Chicken flavour was a hit.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Praying for a good pathology report and that she heals up soon. Thanks for posting the pictures, helps to understand just how hard of a time she had eating, poor gal.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Checking in to see how she's doing tonight. Thinking of you.


----------



## tania

What a sweet girl! Hoping for a speedy recovery. So glad she can eat again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Sweet Girl said:


> I think you made the right decision, too, doing the surgery.
> 
> Two cans of a/d is huge celebration time!! I was lucky if I got half a can into Tesia at a time. Good girl, Bonnie! Have you tried Pill Pockets for the meds? I had really good luck with them with Tesia - and then more recently with Shala. Chicken flavour was a hit.


She eventually took the pills in liverwurst, another of your suggestions! Thank you, I am grateful..............and thrilled she is doing as well as she is!


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see Bonnie is doing so well after surgery. Those tumors sure had to bother her. I am glad you chose to have them removed. I hope path comes back with good results. Soon Bonnie will probably want to eat anything she can get her paws on!!


----------



## KiwiD

I'm sure Bonnie feels alot better with those terrible things out of her mouth. What a sweet girl she is. Wishing her well.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to see that beautiful Bonnie is doing so well in such a short time after surgery. Cannot imagine how relieved you must be that she is now eating. I'm sure it really confirms that you did the right thing in having the surgery. I know that particularly with the seniors, it is such a hard thing to decide what is the best course to take with them. Keeping your sweet girl in our thoughts for a quick recovery and benign biopsy results.


----------



## coppers-mom

Okay - that looks gross but sooooo much better after surgery.
I remember being scared to have Copper's splenectomy since he too was about 12+, but the vet reassured me that they had a lot of experience with seniors. Whew! He healed well and fast and I so hope and pray bonnie does as well.

It is wonderful to hear she is eating and now has her meds too.


----------



## hubbub

Catching up after a few day and THRILLED to see that Bonnie's surgery was successful and she's already eating well and wanting to swim. 

Thank you for posting the pictures. Yes, they are graphic, but sometimes descriptions just aren't enough. I agree it's hard to weigh the pros and cons of surgery, especially with an older dog, but, yes, each dog is so different and she is so fortunate to have her as her advocate. 

I will continue hoping the masses are not cancer and sending wishes for lovely weather so Bonnie can swim to her heart's content.


----------



## KathyL

I think surgery was your best option and it looks like you are proving right on that. Dogs are so resilient and tend to heal quickly. The fact that she was eating is a huge improvement. Hoping for many good times ahead for Bonnie.


----------



## Karen519

*Bonnie*

Praying Bonnie and you had a good night's sleep and that she feels better everyday.


----------



## amy22

I'm so glad Bonnie is doing so well after surgery! ...Eaing and wanting to go in the pool! thats great! She probably feels so much better getting those awful things out of her mouth. She is beautiful!


----------



## Sweet Girl

This is all so positive sounding. I hope it just continues to get better. Bonnie must feel so much better having that out of her mouth. Hopefully she continues to eat well! Yay for liverwurst!


----------



## USAFWife74

GoldenMum said:


> She eventually took the pills in liverwurst, another of your suggestions! Thank you, I am grateful..............and thrilled she is doing as well as she is!


My little Bichon will only take meds in peanut butter! Liver wurst? I have to try that! 

So glad to hear her progress!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GoldenMum

Bonnie did not have as good of a night last night, I am assuming the fentanyl patch was wearing of, so I gave her some food and a tramadol before bed. She would not settle, so I brought my pillow and a blanket down on the floor. She finally settled, and I woke at 2AM with such back pain. She would not eat the A/D this morning, and only ate liverwurst. So, I am speaking with the vet to see if we should up the tramadol, or replace the patch. She also earned a turtleneck, as she was trying to scratch her patch, and her neck....I am thrilled that she is doing so well, just don't want to go backwards.

Bonnie used to take all her pills in peanutbutter, until this all started.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, the poor girl! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## GoldenCamper

More prayers for Bonnie today. You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## Wendi

But but Mommmm, liverwurst is so much better then A/D! 

I hope Bonnie continues to get better and feeling like her old self soon.


----------



## USAFWife74

GoldenMum said:


> Bonnie did not have as good of a night last night, I am assuming the fentanyl patch was wearing of, so I gave her some food and a tramadol before bed. She would not settle, so I brought my pillow and a blanket down on the floor. She finally settled, and I woke at 2AM with such back pain. She would not eat the A/D this morning, and only ate liverwurst. So, I am speaking with the vet to see if we should up the tramadol, or replace the patch. She also earned a turtleneck, as she was trying to scratch her patch, and her neck....I am thrilled that she is doing so well, just don't want to go backwards.
> 
> Bonnie used to take all her pills in peanutbutter, until this all started.


Awwwwww. Hang in there, the two of you. ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Sending good thoughts your way for both you and your sweet girl Bonnie.


Pete & Woody


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping Bonnie feels a bit better today, special prayers said for your sweet girl x


----------



## goldensmum

Sending more good wishes to Bonnie - we never had a problem with Ginny and tablets up until she had her first stroke and then we had big trouble getting her to have tablets, no matter what we put them in she always managed to separate the tablets out, we had to do it the vets way and put them straight down her throat followed by a treat - they can be stubborn can't they?

Give Bonnie a gentle hug from us here


----------



## GoldenMum

goldensmum said:


> Sending more good wishes to Bonnie - we never had a problem with Ginny and tablets up until she had her first stroke and then we had big trouble getting her to have tablets, no matter what we put them in she always managed to separate the tablets out, we had to do it the vets way and put them straight down her throat followed by a treat - they can be stubborn can't they?
> 
> Give Bonnie a gentle hug from us here


They certainly can be, Bonnie keeps giving me the Stink Eye every time we are near the pool and she isn't allowed in.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Healing wishes for Bonnie. I'm glad that you chose to have the tumors removed, her mouth will heal quickly.

After Flirty's eye removal, she wouldn't eat food, only liversausage, even with the pills. Better than nothing, right? I bet in a day or two she will be a different girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for sharing with us. 
Sending many good thoughts that Bonnie continues to heal and improve.
BTW, my guys won't eat at all when on Fentenyl (sp?) patches.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Bonnie had a rough night. I hope tonight is better for both of you!!


----------



## hubbub

GoldenMum said:


> They certainly can be, Bonnie keeps giving me the Stink Eye every time we are near the pool and she isn't allowed in.


Sending more positive thoughts to Bonnie (and you) - - although the fact that she's giving you the stink eye is an indicator her spirit's still shining through


----------



## PrincessDi

From here too, we're hoping that your sweet girl has a better evening tonight and a better day tomorrow.


----------



## ashleylp

So sorry to hear that Bonnie hasn't been well. She is looking great for 12! Glad that the surgery went well... hopefully she will be back in the pool before long


----------



## KathyL

Just wanted to check in on Bonnie. It sounds like she needs more pain meds and/or maybe some pureed food. I had to smile when I read you put your pillow on the floor to be near her. Every time Harley had surgery on his leg, I would take the bed apart and put the mattress on the floor so he was able to sleep on the bed as usual. Easy for him but it wasn't that great for me. I hope she feels better in the morning and continues to improve day by day.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I hope today is a better day. Thinking of you both..


----------



## *Laura*

I hope Bonnie had a better night last night....thinking of you both


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of positive vibes to you and beautiful Bonnie and hopefully she'll be back in the pool soon


----------



## GoldenMum

*Update: Pathology report*



GoldenMum said:


> Thought I'd start a new thread on Bonnie's surgery and recovery. I know I for one was very hesitant to put her through a surgery at 12 and 1/2 years old, but now, no regrets. I had the choice of surgery, putting her down, or watching her starve to death. She had tumors in her mouth which made it too uncomfortable to eat, so I was force feeding her through a syringe (NO FUN). She would see me coming with the syringe and try to hide, poor girl. If it had been Clyde, I probably would had put him down, as he is much more frail than Bonnie.
> Anyway, Bonnie had surgery yesterday, thought I'd share some pictures of the tumors so anyone else going through this can see her journey.
> The tumors are on their way to pathology, and I wait for the outcome.
> 
> 1st two pics show the tumors, and the 3rd shows the hole left where she lost two teeth and some bone that had basically turned to mush.


The results are back, and not good.....OSTEOSARCOMA......DARN CANCER....I HATE IT FOR HER! My first girl died from osteoscaroma, oh, I so do not want to travel this road again. It said very aggressive, maybe 4-6 Months. Has anyone tried metronomics treatment???
It is a totally at home treatment, helps slow the progression. Combo of prednisone, doxy, and cytoxin. I am trying to find out all I can about it.
I removed her fentanyl patches, she is raw under them, poor girl. If anyone has any advice on this, I'd love to hear it, just want whatever time she has to be quality time.


----------



## ZeppGold

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hate cancer. Praying that you can find ways to treat this.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I am so sorry! Cancer sucks!


----------



## KloheSunshine

So sorry, praying for you and Bonnie!


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry that you have got this news - sending many prayers and good wishes


----------



## Bosn'sMom

thinking of you guys! i hope you find a treatment!


----------



## olliversmom

So very sorry for that unwelcome news for your baby.
I don't have any advice, but sure someone on here may...
Best to you. Robin


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so sorry for the terrible news..


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

I am so, so sorry! I was really hoping your news would be good. I hate cancer! It hits way too many of our beautiful Goldens.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I am so very sorry about the diagnosis and I feel so bad for you and Bonnie. 

Please know I'm thinking and praying for your sweet girl.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Every time I read a post and it says cancer I just hate it more and more. I'm so sorry. I feel like we are always waiting for someone to get this terrible news. Its the worst.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dawn, I am so very sorry to hear this.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bonnie.


----------



## Bob Dylan

First, take a deep breath. I went through this 3 times with my boys. Bobby was fast, Dylan we did have more time, Frankie, we got about 4 months. They all had different kinds of cancer (no cancer is good). I didn't try the metronomic treatment but have heard good reports about it.


I know you will give her all that she needs, just enjoy every moment, I hope she will be allow to go swimming soon. HUGS for both of you!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry to read the devastating news. Keeping Bonnie in our thoughts and prayers that you're able to at least slow the monster down. I hate cancer in all of it's ugly forms for goldens and people.


----------



## nolefan

I'm sorry,'I'm so sorry.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

My heart goes out to you and your sweet Bonnie. Some day, hopefully soon, we'll be able to stop this terrible beast cancer. I know Bonnie will receive nothing but the best of care and more love than it seems possible to give.

You'll be in my thoughts...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Neeko13

I'm so sorry u didn't get better news..I pray you have a lot of quality time left w your baby..


----------



## Neeko13

I'm so sorry u didn't get better news..I pray you have a lot of quality time left w your baby..


----------



## swishywagga

So very sorry to hear this, hoping you have many more happy days together. Special prayers said and sent across to you and your precious Bonnie.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear the terrible news. Take care. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jealous1

I am so sorry to read the update on Bonnie. Prayers that you have good quality time with her to make some beautiful memories.


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*



GoldenMum said:


> The results are back, and not good.....OSTEOSARCOMA......DA*N CANCER....I HATE IT FOR HER! My first girl died from osteoscaroma, oh, I so do not want to travel this road again. It said very aggressive, maybe 4-6 Months. Has anyone tried metronomics treatment???
> It is a totally at home treatment, helps slow the progression. Combo of prednisone, doxy, and cytoxin. I am trying to find out all I can about it.
> I removed her fentanyl patches, she is raw under them, poor girl. If anyone has any advice on this, I'd love to hear it, just want whatever time she has to be quality time.


Dawn

I am so sorry to hear this. Praying for quality time for Bonnie and you!


----------



## GoldenMum

jealous1 said:


> I am so sorry to read the update on Bonnie. Prayers that you have good quality time with her to make some beautiful memories.



That's what we're shooting for, we are now in celebrate life mode while her health holds!


----------



## bemyangell

So sorry to hear about the diagnosis. I lost one of mine to cancer also. You would think by now there would be a cure. ((Huggs)) for Bonnie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

God bless her


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Defiantly celebrate her life.......you are the best Mom and Bonnie knows it, HUGS for both of you.


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm so very sorry to hear your terrible news  Sending lots of hugs to you and Bonnie and hope that you have many, many more happy days together!


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry for the news and am shedding tears for you and Bonnie - so many tears. 

I chose not to go with metronomic chemo for my girl, specifically because she is on a maintenance steroid dose to keep her allergic reactions under control - so she couldn't take the NSAIDS they wanted her to have in conjunction. 

However, over the last 2 years I have talked many people who's pups were on the metronomic chemo. The only one that I remember was having a hard time was one with nasal cancer and they were having to come for weekly blood work to check her numbers and make slight adjustments each time. 

Keep living and celebrating with Bonnie - - every day and every moment is a gift. <Hugs to you both>


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for Bonnie's diagnosis. I hope whatever treatment you chose for her helps. Enjoy her and spoil her for however long she has!! My thoughts and prayers are with both of you!!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry. I had hoped you would receive better news. Please give Bonnie a big hug from me and yes, celebrate her every day


----------



## MercyMom

I am just now reading this. So sorry Bonnie had to go through this ordeal!


----------



## MercyMom

GoldenMum said:


> The results are back, and not good.....OSTEOSARCOMA......DA*N CANCER....I HATE IT FOR HER! My first girl died from osteoscaroma, oh, I so do not want to travel this road again. It said very aggressive, maybe 4-6 Months. Has anyone tried metronomics treatment???
> It is a totally at home treatment, helps slow the progression. Combo of prednisone, doxy, and cytoxin. I am trying to find out all I can about it.
> I removed her fentanyl patches, she is raw under them, poor girl. If anyone has any advice on this, I'd love to hear it, just want whatever time she has to be quality time.


Oh no! I'm so sorry! I am hoping that by some chance they might have gotten it all.


----------



## hockeybelle31

I'm sorry it wasn't better news. I have no wisdom to share just hoping whatever decision you make you know we all support you and Miss Bonnie. Lots of love to you both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, I am so sorry. And so sad. It is just so unfair.

Definitely celebrate Bonnie and her life. I spent as much time as I could with Tesia and just cherished every moment. I know you will, too. My heart goes out to you..


----------



## rooroch

Sorry about your news. Like others say spend lots of time with her having as much fun as you can and make the most of the months to come.


----------



## GoldenMum

Well Miss Bonnie had a really good day, and tonight for the first time she was looking to eat! We will celebrate any small victories we get. She got a puppy cut today, her tail feathers were a mess, she still does not have firm BMs. So I had them puppy cut her all over, so we can swim and dry off easier! Love, love, love my girl!

In the 2nd pic, Miss Skyler insisted I take a pic of her too! She is feeling a bit neglected.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry for the diagnosis. I'm glad Bonnie had a good day today. I hope you and Bonnie have many more good days together. Good thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bonnie had a good day. I bet she can't wait to swim!!


----------



## KiwiD

sorry the news for Bonnie wasn't better. Glad she had a good day today and is wanting to eat.


----------



## Goldens R Great

That's great Bonnie had a good day. I'll bet she'll be so thrilled when she finally gets to go swimming!

Cute photos of both your girls!


----------



## Finn's Fan

I'm so very sorry for the rotten diagnosis, but I'll bet having her enjoy her day today made your heart sing. Just keep making sweet memories....it's what these beloved creatures do best. Enjoy tomorrow, Bonnie.


----------



## amy22

I'm so sorry about this diagnosis...praying your Bonnie has many good days. Xxoo


----------



## FAL guy

I am sorry about the doctor's diagnosis. I am praying and believing Bonnie has much, much more time with you and yours


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful Bonnie, I'm glad that she had a good day. She looks so sweet. I bet you can't wait until you can let her go swimming, she will be so happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww......your beautiful girls. So glad to hear Bonnie is doing good.


----------



## swishywagga

So glad that Bonnie had a good day, hoping that tomorrow is even better!


----------



## FAL guy

So, how is Bonnie doing? Has she been swimming yet?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Also checking up on Bonnie, I hope she is back to swimming. Give her Hugs from NJ!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Was also just wondering how sweet Bonnie is doing today? Hope she is still eating well and having a good recovery.


----------



## GoldenMum

FAL guy said:


> So, how is Bonnie doing? Has she been swimming yet?


Bonnie is doing wonderful, thank you for asking....she is swimming every day...and mudding every couple of days. I know this will not last forever, but I am taking what I can get! She even gained 1/2 lb. back!:


----------



## Bosn'sMom

wonderful news about bonnie!


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear that she's back swimming again


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Wonderful news! So happy for you and Bonnie!


----------



## rooroch

Great news. I hope she goes on to have many more good days. Putting on weight is marvelous.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Nothing better than a wet happy dawg. Glad to hear she's doing so well.


Pete & Woody


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very happy to read Bonnie is doing well, and swimming again. Praying she continues to have many more wonderful days!


----------



## GoldenMum

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Nothing better than a wet happy dawg. Glad to hear she's doing so well.
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


You betcha!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oh Goldenmum, so glad to hear Miss Bonnie is doing so well and enjoying herself.

Beautiful picture of her. A wet dog equals one very happy Golden girl.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I'm very sorry about Bonnie, but happy to hear she is swimming and eating. Wishing many good days for her, and you.


----------



## Karen519

*Bonnie*

I love Bonnie's pics and so glad she is eating, swimming and mudding!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Yay! Keep it up, Bonnie! Hugs to you..


----------



## Lennap

So thrilled to read how well Bonnie has bounced back! She looks most pleased at the moment. Thank you for sharing both the update and the pictures!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad that sweet Bonnie is doing well! Keeping her in our thoughts.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Hope you and Bonnie (I call her Bonnie Blue in my head) have another great day!


----------



## Jamm

Wow thank heavens she's doing amazing! Those are scary big tumors in those first 2 pictures... Glad your feelin better Bonnie!


----------



## GoldenMum

She is feeling good enough today to chew an antler on her bad side!!!!


----------



## USAFWife74

Awesome news!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*



GoldenMum said:


> She is feeling good enough today to chew an antler on her bad side!!!!


GoldenMum

Wow! That is amazing. Is Bonnie healed enough to do that?
Just call me overprotective.


----------



## Willow52

I'm late to this thread but want to say I'm so happy reading that Bonnie is on the mend.


----------



## GoldenMum

Karen519 said:


> GoldenMum
> 
> Wow! That is amazing. Is Bonnie healed enough to do that?
> Just call me overprotective.


No worries Karen, I am a worrier too. I ok'd it with the vet first!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Overjoyed to see her doing so well! Bless you, Bonnie!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bonnie, you are amazing, glad you can enjoy some of your favorite things.......you go Girl!!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Bonnie you are one precious girl!. So glad you are doing so well, hugs to you from the Swishy Crew x


----------



## *Laura*

Bonnie so glad to read that your swimming, eating antlers and enjoying life!! This puts a big smile on my face


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that you are doing well beautiful Bonnie, we are thinking of you. Sammy sends you a hug


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's Miss Bonnie doing today?

Hope you had an enjoyable Labor Day weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

Also stopping by to see how sweet Bonnie is doing!


----------



## GoldenMum

She is doing really well, thanks for asking! She went to the vet yesterday, (her brother Clyde needed adequan); so I took her along to get her weighed. She gained back 2 more pounds! I guess all that home cooking, and hand feeding is paying off. She is sleeping by my feet at work, a very happy girl after her morning swim!


----------



## swishywagga

So very glad to read she is doing well!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thanks for the update, give her HUGS & Kisses from NJ!!!


----------



## OutWest

Happy and swimming... good news all around.


----------



## *Laura*

That's such a good update. Bonnie enjoy your swimming and your snoozing


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMom*



GoldenMum said:


> She is doing really well, thanks for asking! She went to the vet yesterday, (her brother Clyde needed adequan); so I took her along to get her weighed. She gained back 2 more pounds! I guess all that home cooking, and hand feeding is paying off. She is sleeping by my feet at work, a very happy girl after her morning swim!


GoldenMom

I am so happy to hear that Bonnie is doing so well, and Clyde, too!!


----------



## dborgers

GoldenMum said:


> The results are back, and not good.....OSTEOSARCOMA......DA*N CANCER....I HATE IT FOR HER! My first girl died from osteoscaroma, oh, I so do not want to travel this road again. It said very aggressive, maybe 4-6 Months. Has anyone tried metronomics treatment???
> It is a totally at home treatment, helps slow the progression. Combo of prednisone, doxy, and cytoxin. I am trying to find out all I can about it.
> I removed her fentanyl patches, she is raw under them, poor girl. If anyone has any advice on this, I'd love to hear it, just want whatever time she has to be quality time.


I was out of town for a week and just now saw this thread.

I know getting that kind of news is devastating. You know our motto: "Carpe Diem". They only live one day at a time. So happy to read she's eating, gaining weight, and going swimming 

Andy took all three of those meds you mentioned. My only suggestion would be to get Cerenia as a preventative. Some dogs have allergic reactions to Cytoxin and Doxyrubicin, which make them throw up. It's a big hassle to get the GI back under control. After Andy started on the Cerenia he never had another problem from the chemo.

With cancer you just never know. She might live another few years.

All the best to you and Bonnie. I'm subscribed to the thread now and will be checking in daily for updates. 

Rooting for Bonnie in Nashville


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for the great update, so glad to hear she's doing so well and the extra pounds too. 

Keep it up Bonnie girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenMum said:


> She is doing really well, thanks for asking! She went to the vet yesterday, (her brother Clyde needed adequan); so I took her along to get her weighed. She gained back 2 more pounds! I guess all that home cooking, and hand feeding is paying off. She is sleeping by my feet at work, a very happy girl after her morning swim!


What a great update. Makes me so happy to see this. All your love and caring is DEFINITELY paying off!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Swimming and gaining weight is an excellent report! How happy that must make you....and Bonnie


----------



## HolDaisy

That's great news that Bonnie has gained weight, yay! Keep it up Bonnie you're doing really well


----------



## GoldenMum

While snuggling with my Bonnie this morning, I got a pretty good look in her mouth. The tumors appear to be coming back.......HATE CANCER, not fair. She is such a good beautiful girl, she doe not deserve this. We are going in tomorrow, and have out Vet take a look. I was hoping for months, not weeks. I am so angry right now, I have to remember that she has no idea she is sick.....Love, Love, Love my Bonnie


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

I am so sorry to hear this. Please let us know what the vet says.
Bonnie is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm just seeing this thread. I'm so sorry to hear about Bonnie. I hope your vet will be able to help her continue to be comfortable. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to read Bonnie's tumors are returning. 

Thinking of you and Bonnie.


----------



## KathyL

I just went through this thread again and saw your morning post. Bonnie is a beautiful girl and neither she nor you deserve this. Cancer is unfair. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Bonnie and you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, darn it.  I'm so sorry to see this. 

There may be a drug your vet can recommend to try to shrink them - we tried Palladia to try to shrink all the little tumours Tesia was developing all over her body. It didn't work for her - but maybe for Bonnie? They've had some really good outcomes with it.

Will be thinking of you two tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenMum

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, darn it.  I'm so sorry to see this.
> 
> There may be a drug your vet can recommend to try to shrink them - we tried Palladia to try to shrink all the little tumours Tesia was developing all over her body. It didn't work for her - but maybe for Bonnie? They've had some really good outcomes with it.
> 
> Will be thinking of you two tomorrow.


We have actually discussed Palladia, but after consulting with several Oncologists, does not look for a good option. Many of those type of drugs would lower her immune system, and would mean no ponds or mud. I won't take that away from her, it is her joy in her life.


----------



## GoldenCamper

GoldenMum said:


> I am so angry right now, I have to remember that she has no idea she is sick.....Love, Love, Love my Bonnie


Have to admit I am angry too, just so unfair. Hope you get the chance to chip the ice off the pool this fall/winter as you mentioned in another thread. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to see this. I hope that your vet can help and I will be thinking of you and your beautiful girl.


----------



## FAL guy

I am very sorry to hear about Bonnie. I'll be praying for great times and love for you all.


----------



## dborgers

I'm so sorry to read your morning update. Cancer is an insidious disease.

We'll absolutely keep you both in our thoughts and prayers and hope for the best. Just lit a candle for you both.


----------



## swishywagga

Special prayers said for you and your beautiful girl, it's SO unfair. Sending positive thoughts for your vet's visit tomorrow x


----------



## Karen519

*Bonnie*



GoldenMum said:


> While snuggling with my Bonnie this morning, I got a pretty good look in her mouth. The tumors appear to be coming back.......HATE CANCER, not fair. She is such a good beautiful girl, she doe not deserve this. We are going in tomorrow, and have out Vet take a look. I was hoping for months, not weeks. I am so angry right now, I have to remember that she has no idea she is sick.....Love, Love, Love my Bonnie


This is so unfair! Praying for sweet Bonnie!


----------



## USAFWife74

Oh my gosh, nooooooo!!!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Quick update, Sunday evening I noticed Bonnie has small bumps all over her back and sides, which makes me a very worried Mom. On Monday, Vet was pleased that Miss Bonnie has gained back 3 1/2 of the 4 lbs. she'd lost, but it does appear that the tumor has started back. It is about the size of a pea, fingers crossed it takes it's time. The bumps are a skin infection, so add another antibiotic. It appears the cancer has lowered her immune system. She was given an injection for the itchies, and we will go back next week for adequan. I am hoping, wishing, and praying with all my heart for many more good days, but I am now thinking weeks and not months. Love, Love, Love my Girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Always thinking of you and sweet Bonnie daily.

I pray you have much more time with your sweet girl. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thank You Sandy!


----------



## coppers-mom

I keep you and Bonnie in my thoughts and prayers.

Copper got skin infections after his splenectomy - sometimes quite major ones until his specialist finally figured out what was going on.
I washed him in Duoxo medicated shampoo and he also was prescribed cephalexin. Once we got the infection under control, I began to use a chlorhexadine drench to keep it from coming back. If you'd like to know about th drench, PM me and I'll research it again. It had to be diluted and I'll have to check back in my notes for the dilution ratio.

Many hugs to you and lovely Bonnie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive thoughts for Bonnie...


----------



## GoldenMum

coppers-mom said:


> I keep you and Bonnie in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Copper got skin infections after his splenectomy - sometimes quite major ones until his specialist finally figured out what was going on.
> I washed him in Duoxo medicated shampoo and he also was prescribed cephalexin. Once we got the infection under control, I began to use a chlorhexadine drench to keep it from coming back. If you'd like to know about th drench, PM me and I'll research it again. It had to be diluted and I'll have to check back in my notes for the dilution ratio.
> 
> Many hugs to you and lovely Bonnie.


Thank You Teresa! Bonnie is on long term Clindamycin to keep infection from her mouth. She is on Cefpodoxime Proxetil for her skin. If her infection reoccurs, I will be very interested in that drench recipe.

This Forum is wonderful for support, and a wealth of information!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of positive thoughts, prayers and hugs for beautiful Bonnie, and wishing you many, many more special golden days together.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking about you and your darling girl


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*



GoldenMum said:


> Thank You Teresa! Bonnie is on long term Clindamycin to keep infection from her mouth. She is on Cefpodoxime Proxetil for her skin. If her infection reoccurs, I will be very interested in that drench recipe.
> 
> This Forum is wonderful for support, and a wealth of information!


Praying and thinking of Bonnie and you every day!
Girls are so special!


----------



## dborgers

Are you going to try supplements to boost her immune system? Like fish oil, broccoli, etc. I have to believe what we did do to boost his immune system helped him be largely healthy for a long, long time, even through 16 months of chemo.

They sell supplements called K9 Immunity. We didn't go that route, choosing instead to go with fish oil, vitamins, antioxidant foods, etc., but it might be easier.

We're praying for both of you 

Amazon.com: K9 Immunity Capsules: Pet Supplies


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and your beautiful Bonnie x


----------



## GoldenMum

dborgers said:


> Are you going to try supplements to boost her immune system? Like fish oil, broccoli, etc. I have to believe what we did do to boost his immune system helped him be largely healthy for a long, long time, even through 16 months of chemo.
> 
> They sell supplements called K9 Immunity. We didn't go that route, choosing instead to go with fish oil, vitamins, antioxidant foods, etc., but it might be easier.
> 
> We're praying for both of you
> 
> Amazon.com: K9 Immunity Capsules: Pet Supplies


She has been on Fish Oil for years, I have been home cooking for her, but she has just recently started leaving the veggies behind. We just added a multivitamin. Thank you for the link, I will look at it now.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on you and Bonnie. I continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## coppers-mom

"She is on Cefpodoxime Proxetil for her skin"
I don't know what this is and boy Copper got so many drugs and such in his last 20 months I thought he'd had them all. Hopefully that is all Bonnie needs to keep her skin infections under control.

Much love and many hugs to you two.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Praying for Bonnie and you!


----------



## GoldenMum

Karen519 said:


> GoldenMum
> 
> Praying for Bonnie and you!


Thank You, I'll take all the prayers I can get!


----------



## swishywagga

More prayers sent over to you and your beautiful Bonnie!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending you guys prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## olliversmom

Ollie and I send our very warmest thoughts, prayers and wishes to you and your sweet girl.
Seems like most of my pups have died from some form of cancer or another but the one that to me was the most sad and frustrating was the mouth cancer my lab Bonnie developed. It was outside her mouth, swollen lip and chee. We had it removed but in the end began to reform. I hated it so as Bonnie had two joys in life: eating and ball retrieval. She could do neither well at end of her life.
Blessings to you. Enjoy each day as you can. Hugs.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Miss Bonnie Blue, Fannin and I continue to think about you and pray for you everyday. And Fannin sends special kisses to your mom because she's a very special person!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Prayers and good vibes sent for Bonnie...


----------



## KathyL

Good morning. Just thinking about Bonnie and sending you positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Bonnie girl. People are praying and rooting for you and your mom from all over the world


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive thoughts Bonnie's way...


----------



## GoldenMum

Bonnie had a good day, she continues to eat well. Two swims today, she had 2 cans of SD I/D for, then a chicken breast and sweet potato for dinner. Topped it all off with birthday cake to celebrate her brother Clyde's 13th Bday!


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see Bonnie had a good day!! Happy Birthday to Clyde!!


----------



## PrincessDi

GoldenMum said:


> Bonnie had a good day, she continues to eat well. Two swims today, she had 2 cans of SD I/D for, then a chicken breast and sweet potato for dinner. Topped it all off with birthday cake to celebrate her brother Clyde's 13th Bday!


So glad to read that sweet Bonnie is doing good and had an amazing day!


----------



## Karen519

*Bonnie and Clyde*



PrincessDi said:


> So glad to read that sweet Bonnie is doing good and had an amazing day!


So glad that Bonnie had an amazing day and Happy Birthday to Clyde!!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Just checking in on Bonnie and you.


----------



## GoldenMum

Very sweet of you Karen, the weather has cooled and all the dogs are loving it. I am working from home today, so Bonnie has already gone mudding, and had 2 swims! Her tumors are slowly growing back, so we are enjoying every day. She is still eating well with some persuasion. She has no idea what lies ahead, and is loving life! Love, Love, Love that Miss Piggy!


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased sweet Bonnie is having fun and getting to swim. Hoping she has many more good days ahead.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that Bonnie is swimming and living everyday to the full, that's the best way to live  Take it a day at a time and enjoy every precious moment, making lots of special memories along the way.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry you are noticing tumors slowly growing back. Very happy that Bonnie is enjoying life and having fun....this is what is most important!!


----------



## dborgers

I'm glad Bonnie's having fun. As you said, she doesn't know she's sick.

Carpe Diem and have a lot of fun


----------



## PrincessDi

Glad your girl is feeling good and enjoying have her Mom work from home. Every day is a treasure. Praying that you have lots more time with your sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Bonnie*

Glad that Bonnie is still having fun. Great that you are working from home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Goldemum has asked us to keep both Bonnie and Clyde in our thoughts and prayers. 

Clyde is having a hard time.

Please light a candle for both Bonnie, Clyde, and Dawn, send them your thougths and prayers


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/36404-gratefulness-candle-site.html


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Goldemum has asked us to keep both Bonnie and Clyde in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Clyde is having a hard time.
> 
> Please light a candle for both Bonnie, Clyde, and Dawn, send them your thougths and prayers
> http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/36404-gratefulness-candle-site.html


Sandy: Thanks for letting us know. Praying for Bonnie, Clyde and Dawn.
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Candles lit.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry, I put the wrong link in the Candle site.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

Please light a candle for Bonnie and Clyde, send your thoughts and prayers for them and Dawn.


----------



## swishywagga

On my way to light a candle for Bonnie, Clyde and Dawn. You are all in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## KathyL

Just lit a candle for Bonnie & Clyde.

Keeping Bonnie & Clyde and their family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Goldemum has asked us to keep both Bonnie and Clyde in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Clyde is having a hard time.
> 
> Please light a candle for both Bonnie, Clyde, and Dawn, send them your thougths and prayers
> 
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/36404-gratefulness-candle-site.html


Oh, no. I'm sorry to read this. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for Clyde, Bonnie and Dawn!


----------



## hotel4dogs

My heart breaks for you. Sending many prayers, good wishes, cyber hugs, and everything else I can think of for you, Bonnie, and Clyde.


----------



## dborgers

Clyde, get better, buddy. We're all rooting for you, your sister, and your mom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I lit a new candle for Bonnie, Clyde and Dawn.

My thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## SandyK

Thoughts and prayers going out to Bonnie and Clyde!!


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for Dawn, Bonnie and Clyde!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hoping everything is okay with Bonnie and Clyde. Sending positive thoughts..


----------



## *Laura*

Oh no. I'm sorry to read this. Sending positive thoughts for Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers and positive thoughts sent across for Dawn, Bonnie and Clyde x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I lit another candle for Bonnie and Clyde-my thoughts and prayers are with Dawn and her precious Old Gold.


----------



## Winnypoo

Prayers and healing thoughts going out to these beautiful Goldens!


----------



## GoldenMum

Just stopped back in, and wanted to say Thank you to everyone for the candles, thoughts, and prayers. I am touched by your kindness. We had a few sleepless nights, I was really concerned that Clyde might be having another bout of pancreatitis, but I am thrilled to report that is NOT the case. After a couple of med. changes, and a couple of good nights sleep; things are much better. Bonnie has the metallic smell back, as the tumors grow. I think she catches them with her teeth, and they bleed, she has started drooling again, and it is blood tainted.
Yesterday was a wonderful day, Bonnie had a cheeseburger at McDonalds, then we stopped at Petsmart to stock up on treats where she loved sitting and watching the birds. On the way home, we stopped at her favorite park for a short stroll; and finished the day up with a swim! Great Bonnie day!
I took Clyde out in the yard by himself, and rolled a ball, which he toddled along after, (I am sure he thought he was running like the wind)! About 3 rolls was enough, and he went to take his treasure under his favorite bush to lay with.
I am happy to report they both seem to be very happy, we just had a few rough days in a row; and taking care of 5 seemed overwhelming.
Please keep the thoughts and prayers coming, as they seem to be working!


----------



## hotel4dogs

So good to hear from you! I think of you often, and send many good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bob Dylan

FANTASTIC News.................give all your Pups Hugs from NJ!

Will keep Bonnie & Clyde in my prayers!


----------



## swishywagga

So very glad to hear from you, and that Bonnie and Clyde are having some fun-filled days!. Prayers and positive thoughts being sent across each day for you and your beautiful old gold. Hoping that you all have a very special golden weekend x


----------



## dborgers

Glad to read you all are enjoying the peachy fall days. Especially cheeseburgers


----------



## GoldenMum

Bonnie, Skyler, Cooper, and I are headed to the park to enjoy this beautiful fall day, Happy Saturday everybody!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like Bonnie had a lovely day, so glad that she is enjoying herself.
Hope that you all have fun at the park!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great to hear Clyde is doing much better, sounds like they're both enjoying each and everyday.

Have fun a the park today.


----------



## Doug

Continuing prayers sent for precious Bonnie and her family


----------



## Karen519

*Enjoy*



GoldenMum said:


> Bonnie, Skyler, Cooper, and I are headed to the park to enjoy this beautiful fall day, Happy Saturday everybody!!!


I am so happy to hear this-I hope you all ENJOY!


----------



## Sweet Girl

So good to see this update. I hope this is a good day for you all. I will continue to send good thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum

We just had a check up at the vet, Clyde needed adequan, I always take Bonnie along to check her weight. Her vet checked her over while she was there, her antibiotics are no longer working, so those have been changed. She told me that at the rate of her tumor growth, she would estimate that Bonnie has about two weeks left. I was shocked, but am trying to stay in the now, and enjoy every moment. We cam home, and she has been swimming all afternoon. She is tired, and laying by my feet wrapped in a towel. Love, love, love my Bonnie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

The hardest thing is to stay in the moment with them, but I truly believe it's one of their major lessons to teach us. Bless you and sweet Bonnie. I hope she way outlives expectations. Please keep us posted when you can, but most of all enjoy every moment with your sweetheart.


----------



## swishywagga

Huge prayers said and sent over for you all tonight, I am so sad that you are going through this. Big hugs and golden wishes from me and Barnaby xx


----------



## Bob Dylan

Hugs, Lots of Hugs!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear this. Bonnie is one of my favorites. Hugs and prayers for you both. You've done all you can, loved her completely. I feel your pain.


----------



## Doug

There are millions of golden smiles and hugs to be achieved in two weeks. Just when you think that you are bursting with love for your goldens this kind of thing takes it to a whole new level. Best wishes to you and your furkids. May you have a lot longer together than anyone expects. Our thoughts and prayers are with you:')


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I too am so sorry that you have to go through this. Spoil that girl rotten!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

> She is tired, and laying by my feet wrapped in a towel. Love, love, love my Bonnie!


Wrapped in a towel ... and the arms of love. We're here for both of you


----------



## love never dies

Hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## GoldenMum

dborgers said:


> wrapped in a towel ... And the arms of love. We're here for both of you



carpe diem!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to read the lastest update, my thoughts and prayers are with you all.

It's a very bittersweet time-I pray she surprises us all. 

Lighting another candle for you, Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so sorry that you are going through this with your special girl. Use this precious time to spoil her doing the things she loves and tell her how much you love her. Sending you lots of strength and hugs to get through this tough time. You're such a wonderful Mom to Bonnie and she knows that you're doing everything you can for her. Stay strong.


----------



## Karen519

*Bonnie and Clyde*



GoldenMum said:


> We just had a check up at the vet, Clyde needed adequan, I always take Bonnie along to check her weight. Her vet checked her over while she was there, her antibiotics are no longer working, so those have been changed. She told me that at the rate of her tumor growth, she would estimate that Bonnie has about two weeks left. I was shocked, but am trying to stay in the now, and enjoy every moment. We cam home, and she has been swimming all afternoon. She is tired, and laying by my feet wrapped in a towel. Love, love, love my Bonnie!


GoldenMum

Praying they had Clyde's adequan-read on here that there was a shortage!
So glad that Bonnie got to go swimming-I know she and you will enjoy every minute you have together.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry - and I know the feeling. Just impossible to even conceive of losing them. I know you will treasure every moment and love Bonnie the best you can. We're all sending her love and comfort, too.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry. Big lump in my throat for you and Bonnie. This is the toughest time of all with our fur babies. Gentle hugs for Bonnie and for you


----------



## USAFWife74

GoldenMum said:


> We just had a check up at the vet, Clyde needed adequan, I always take Bonnie along to check her weight. Her vet checked her over while she was there, her antibiotics are no longer working, so those have been changed. She told me that at the rate of her tumor growth, she would estimate that Bonnie has about two weeks left. I was shocked, but am trying to stay in the now, and enjoy every moment. We cam home, and she has been swimming all afternoon. She is tired, and laying by my feet wrapped in a towel. Love, love, love my Bonnie!


Cherish this time...my prayers are with you all. ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry for the not so good news. But, you never know, if she is still feeling good, you cannot put a time frame on her life expectancy, could very well be longer than two weeks.
Enjoy every minute with your Bonnie. I hope she will feel good and be around to swim a lot longer.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry. It's hard for me to find the words... I hope Bonnie has more fun filled swim time. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## GoldenMum

tikiandme said:


> I'm so sorry. It's hard for me to find the words... I hope Bonnie has more fun filled swim time. My heart goes out to you.



Thank You....carpe diem!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for the news. Praying that the vet's timeline is wrong and there is more time with sweet Bonnie. That picture is pure treasure! What a beautiful and sweet pair.


----------



## SandyK

Beautiful picture!! I hope Bonnie has many more happy swimming days!! Thoughts and prayers continue.


----------



## GoldenMum

Another day, another swim!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love these pictures of your beautiful precious Bonnie.

Great to see her enjoying what she loves the most.


----------



## goldensmum

Hope and pray that the timeline given by your vet is wrong and that you have more time with your special girl.

Sending you all hugs and hope you know that you all are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## olliversmom

So sorry about the prognosis.
You know that old saying, life for each day...
We should all live life, everyday, as if we had a two week diagnosis.
And treat those we love with the same thought.
Enjoy. Treasure. And memorialize your girl these next few weeks/months, whatever time you have.
My thoughts to you and your babies-Robin


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

Just love the pics of Bonnie in the pool. You can tell how much she loves it!


----------



## KathyL

Good morning, just checking in to see how Bonnie is doing and I love the picture of her swimming. I admire your strength. Praying for continued happy days ahead for you and Bonnie.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Love her swimming! Enjoy the day Bonnie.


----------



## KiwiD

What lovely pictures of Bonnie swimming. I wish her many, many more days of doing the things she loves. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bonnie looks so happy in the pool. Keep swimming, beautiful girl!


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful to see Bonnie enjoying her swim. Special hugs sent over from us, hoping you have a lovely day together x


----------



## Sweet Girl

I love those photos. She exudes happiness. Your heart must just be so full when you see her enjoying her time, doing something she loves. You'll treasure these pictures.


----------



## dborgers

It put a smile on my face seeing her enjoying herself. Carpe Diem


----------



## GoldenMum

It is becoming quite apparent, that Bonnie is having more trouble eating. Sometimes I get very angry, if I could only combine all the negatives from Bonnie and Clyde into one dog. I'd have one struggling pup, but one very robust pup; but then I remind myself how blessed I am that I've had Clyde 13 years, and Bonnie 12 years 11 months.
Then I try to get into the moment, and enjoy what I DO have......CARPE DIEM!

Another day, another day to SWIM.....Love, Love, Love my girl!


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the photo of beautiful Bonnie swimming, thank you for sharing. I'm so glad that she's able to do what she loves. You're so right, enjoy every moment.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I am so moved by her spirit. Swimming fixes everything! Wishing you another good day, Bonnie.


----------



## olliversmom

Water for the soul. 
Such a lifetime of love they must have had with you! 
There would be no dogs in the water if there was no love to keep them going forward.
Bless you for all the love that keeps them swimming.


----------



## dborgers

She's a happy girl thanks to you. Living in the now, loving each day.

I LOVE the pictures of her swimming


----------



## SandyK

Bonnie and Clyde are lucky to have you!!! Yes...enjoy what you have with both of them!!


----------



## FAL guy

I am thinking of you and Bonnie everyday. Goldens give so much of themselves. Bonnie has alot more to give.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad she's still swimming!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hockeybelle31

Oh Miss Bonnie Blue... I pray everyday for a miracle for you. But even if it doesn't happen, I think we all know that you have lived such a blessed life and brought so much joy to your mom. And frankly, you've brought a lot of joy to me in the short time I've been on the forum. 

Live it up Miss Bonnie Blue! :--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts are with you, Bonnie and Clyde.

Just remember, each day is a Gift, a true blessing in itself.


----------



## Sweet Girl

One thing seems very clear - she is still getting pleasure from life, and that's what is so important. I love the photos of her swimming.


----------



## PrincessDi

Those pictures of sweet Bonnie are pure treasure. Praying for many more days of swimming and for Bonnie's appetite to return.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry, I should remember this, but is she getting B12 shots? Tiny has to get them every 3-4 days or she won't eat.


----------



## GoldenMum

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sorry, I should remember this, but is she getting B12 shots? Tiny has to get them every 3-4 days or she won't eat.



No B12 shots, Bonnie wants to eat. But the way she is swallowing, I am guessing the tumors are getting large enough that it is difficult to swallow. I shaved her belly as it was getting red from all the swimming. I want to make sure it can be dried and powdered easily to avoid hot spots. She only ate a tiny bit this morning, and I only got about half her pills into her.
But she gladly did her morning laps, she LOOKS so healthy! Love, love, love my girl!


----------



## dborgers

Your love and care of Bonnie is heartwarming. She's a lucky girl to have you as her mom. 

Carpe Diem. We continue to keep you an Bonnie in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## *Laura*

I love the pictures of dear Bonnie swimming.... I hope she's been able to eat more and take her meds


----------



## GoldenMum

She did eat some chicken tonight, and 1 can of AD critical care. No luck on the meds., she takes 15 pills a day, I was only able to get 6 down her, her pain meds. and antibiotics. I felt these were the most important. We will see what tomorrow brings, I know she is terminal, has had a wonderful life, and I do not want to see her suffer. I hope to stay strong enough to do what's best for Bonnie.


----------



## HolDaisy

Your photos of Bonnie swimming are just perfect. I love how serene and happy she looks in the water, and it looks like she's getting a great comfort from it. She's such a beautiful and gentle girl. It must be so tough for you, and lots of us here understand how you're feeling. I hope that Bonnie has a better day food-wise tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs

we are here for you.
<<hugs>>


----------



## GoldenMum

This morning Miss Bonnie felt good enough to go mudding, had a quick rinse and a swim. Not much luck on eating, 2/3 of a 6 oz. can of AD critical care. Tramadol and antibiotics, but could not get the rest down. She took a walk about the property with her tail wagging the whole time. It is hard to watch, as she is still so robust and strong, yet she is dieing.

Love, love, love my girl!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry. She sure is in her element in the water!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

. 

Try to look at it as a celebration of each day of her life. She's enjoying what she loves the most. 

She's having a good day inspite of not eating, she's not ready yet Dawn.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful, beautiful Bonnie, hoping she manages to eat a bit better today, so glad she is still swimming. Hugs sent from us all, we are here for you x


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenMum said:


> She did eat some chicken tonight, and 1 can of AD critical care. No luck on the meds., she takes 15 pills a day, I was only able to get 6 down her, her pain meds. and antibiotics. I felt these were the most important. We will see what tomorrow brings, I know she is terminal, has had a wonderful life, and I do not want to see her suffer. I hope to stay strong enough to do what's best for Bonnie.


I can so understand how you must be feeling. I went through exactly this with Tesia, too. Eating less and less, and then I couldn't get all her meds in either. I'm sure I've asked - are you using Pill Pockets? They help - but only as long as she will eat (and Tesia stopped even wanting delicious Pill Pockets). At the end, my vet gave me some ready-loaded syringes of painkiller to take home and administer when I couldn't get a pill down (sadly, we never had a chance to try them out). But might be worth seeing if your vet will do this. At least it removes one set of pills. 

I still can't help smiling when I see her swimming. She is happy. She knows what makes her happy. I'm glad you're using the a/d food - at least you know that what she IS getting in is a good power pack of nutrients. I assume you are trying little amounts through the day?


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Bonnie and sending lots of hugs your way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*



GoldenMum said:


> This morning Miss Bonnie felt good enough to go mudding, had a quick rinse and a swim. Not much luck on eating, 2/3 of a 6 oz. can of AD critical care. Tramadol and antibiotics, but could not get the rest down. She took a walk about the property with her tail wagging the whole time. It is hard to watch, as she is still so robust and strong, yet she is dieing.
> 
> Love, love, love my girl!


Dawn

I am so sorry to read this about Bonnie-I know how worrisome it is when they stop eating!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thinking of you today. It's so heartbreaking to watch this happening and be helpless to change it or stop it.

Know in your heart that you are doing everything possible to let her be happy and as healthy as possible. I'm so sorry.


----------



## USAFWife74

My prayers are continually with you. She is as blessed to have you as you are her. Sweet girl. ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dborgers

Today is a gift .. 'the present'. I know how tough it is to think about the future, but today she's wagging her tail and loving life. Carpe Diem. You and she are both doing a good job of seizing the day and making the most of it. The pictures say so much. 

We love Bonnie too.


----------



## GoldenMum

Another day, another gift! She ended up eating about 700 calories yesterday, better, but not enough.
This morning she has had her morning swim, and eaten 270 calories, I try to feed her every 3 hours. This morning it took 45 minutes to get her to eat what little she would. She seems to like her food chilled these days, so in the fridge it goes.
She liked the Vienna Sausages (thanks Barb)!
She is my velcro girl!

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Bonnie Boo!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that you are managing to get some food into Bonnie, she really does have such a wonderful Mom taking care of her. When Daisy was refusing food we were trying literally everything - mainly stuff that we thought would smell strong and get her appetite going. We did find that due to her feeling sick she was slightly more likely to eat plainer stuff like chicken and rice. The nausea was a huge part of Daisy's condition, but just thought I'd tell you incase you need to try something different. Sending hugs to your beautiful girl.


----------



## dborgers

What a beautiful face  Wishing both of you a good day


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful Bonnie, so glad you enjoyed your sausages, you have the sweetest face. Prayers and special wishes sent over to you all from all of us in Scotland x


----------



## Sweet Girl

Beautiful sweet face. I hope you are feeling better today and can eat a bit more. Big hugs to you, sweet girl.


----------



## sunset

Keeping sweet Bonnie and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## *Laura*

GoldenMum said:


> Another day, another gift! She ended up eating about 700 calories yesterday, better, but not enough.
> This morning she has had her morning swim, and eaten 270 calories, I try to feed her every 3 hours. This morning it took 45 minutes to get her to eat what little she would. She seems to like her food chilled these days, so in the fridge it goes.
> She liked the Vienna Sausages (thanks Barb)!
> She is my velcro girl!
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Bonnie Boo!


Bonnie, we love you too!! Yes every day is a gift. Keep eating sweetie


----------



## GoldenMum

Not a good start today, I cannot even get pills in her this morning. She went out to do her business, came in and has retreated to the laundry room. She just wants to be left alone, I am having a tough morning. I keep taking food in, but she just gives a blank stare in another direction. I knew this day would come, but how do you prepare for it?

Love, Love, Love my Bonnie!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I just looked at her sweet face.
I am sorry Bonnie is having a rough morning, I hope the day gets better for her. 

And there is no way to prepare for the inevitable, it will hurt like hell no matter what. I hope the day has not come for you yet.


----------



## swishywagga

Special prayers said for you and Bonnie, hoping she improves and manages to eat a little bit today, take good care x


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry that you're having a rough day with Bonnie today. There really is no way to prepare for it, its just horrible  Try and stay strong and I hope that she manages to eat a little later on. When Daisy started turning down even water we knew we had to do the heartbreaking thing and let her go  sending hugs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74

GoldenMum said:


> Not a good start today, I cannot even get pills in her this morning. She went out to do her business, came in and has retreated to the laundry room. She just wants to be left alone, I am having a tough morning. I keep taking food in, but she just gives a blank stare in another direction. I knew this day would come, but how do you prepare for it?
> 
> Love, Love, Love my Bonnie!


Many prayers for you....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## murphy1

There is no way to prepare yourself but doing what is right for Bonnie is first and foremost. One cannot survive without food. We've all been in your position and prayers are being said for you and Bonnie.


----------



## dborgers

Oh, I feel for you so deeply. Bonnie knows how much you love her.

Prayers are being said for both of you during this difficult time.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## olliversmom

So very sorry you are going thru this.
Was there with Homer back in January. Really is awful.
Maybe she'll perk up later and eat.
My one thought is that you not become so worried and anxious about her eating that you are not able to be with her, without your own anxiety coming thru. 
She may not want the food you offer, but I am sure she wants love and relaxed company right now.
Hugs to you both Robin


----------



## *Laura*

It's heartbreaking that Bonnie won't eat. I hope your day got better. Lighting a candle for your sweet girl


----------



## love never dies

Hugs and prayers for Bonnie. Lit a candle.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

So sad for you and Bonnie. This is the hard part; trying so hard to get her to eat. 

I remember trying to tempt Penny and her looking the other way. My heart breaks for you and Bonnie.

Prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thoughts and prayers going to you and Bonnie that you have many more days with her...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Sorry today was a tough day. Hoping and praying for better days for Bonnie.


----------



## KathyL

Candle lit for Bonnie (and you). As so many others have said, she just has the sweetest face. I am keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you and Bonnie and praying that this is just an off day for Bonnie's appetite. On my way to add my candle and prayers for you both.


----------



## hubbub

Bonnie is such a lovely girl. You can see her love for you in her eyes. Continuing to think of you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Bonnie*



GoldenMum said:


> Not a good start today, I cannot even get pills in her this morning. She went out to do her business, came in and has retreated to the laundry room. She just wants to be left alone, I am having a tough morning. I keep taking food in, but she just gives a blank stare in another direction. I knew this day would come, but how do you prepare for it?
> 
> Love, Love, Love my Bonnie!


Dawn:

We can never prepare for it. All of my thoughts and prayers are with you and Bonnie. God Bless!


----------



## swishywagga

More prayers and positive thoughts sent your way. On my way to light a candle x


----------



## cgriffin

I hope Miss Bonnie is feeling better today and ate a little bit for you.
Candle lit and positive thoughts sent Bonnie's way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I lit another candle for you and your precious girl.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenMum said:


> Not a good start today, I cannot even get pills in her this morning. She went out to do her business, came in and has retreated to the laundry room. She just wants to be left alone, I am having a tough morning. I keep taking food in, but she just gives a blank stare in another direction. *I knew this day would come, but how do you prepare for it?*
> 
> Love, Love, Love my Bonnie!


Sadly, you don't. There is no way to be ready. You just do what's needed in the moment. And you will know what to do and you will know when to do more. My heart goes out to you. Even when I knew the time was coming for Tesia, it was a complete shock when it actually came. I was numb. 

I hope yesterday was just a blip, and that she is feeling better and eating better this morning. I will light a candle for her, too..


----------



## *Laura*

I have been thinking about Bonnie all day and hoping today is a better day for her. I'm so sorry for your anguish right now. These are the days that we dread the most. Gentle hugs for your girl.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Thinking of you, and hoping for Bonnie.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Bonnie and sending lots of prayers your way

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thinking of you today; holding you and Bonnie in my heart.


----------



## dborgers

Nashville sending hugs and support


----------



## GoldenMum

It is hard to comprehend, she is so strong, she can certainly out hike me. She ate less than a handful of chicken last night, but I did get pain meds. in. She took her pain meds. this morning in a teaspoon of peanut butter, but hasn't eaten anything. She tried to eat chicken shredded up into tiny pieces, but she couldn't get it in. We will enjoy what little time we have left. We headed to one of her favorite places to hike and swim. We have been going there for 5 1/2 years, but it was the first time Bonnie was the only pup I took. We had a great time.

Love, Love, Love my girl! Carpe Diem!


----------



## KathyL

She certainly is an amazing girl! I just love the picture of her with the water dripping off her face. Can you puree her food or is it that she just doesn't have an appetite. She is doing what she enjoys and that's what is important. Sending positive thoughts and lots of prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum

KathyL said:


> She certainly is an amazing girl! I just love the picture of her with the water dripping off her face. Can you puree her food or is it that she just doesn't have an appetite. She is doing what she enjoys and that's what is important. Sending positive thoughts and lots of prayers.


I have tried blending her food, she seems to want to eat, but when it hit her mouth she spits it back out. I think her throat is full of tumors now.


----------



## TheZ's

Sending thoughts and prayers for you both. It looks like she enjoyed her swimming.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What great pictures of your girl! There's nothing like a golden in water! Could you maybe syringe-feed her? I know that sounds drastic, but I was doing that to get food into Fozzie when he was so sick. I'm also sending positive thoughts and prayers that you have many more days with her.


----------



## GoldenMum

fozziesmom said:


> What great pictures of your girl! There's nothing like a golden in water! Could you maybe syringe-feed her? I know that sounds drastic, but I was doing that to get food into Fozzie when he was so sick. I'm also sending positive thoughts and prayers that you have many more days with her.


Syringe feeding her makes her scream in pain, the tumors have gotten very large again.


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet little lovey.....I'm glad she's getting out for a swim and that you're able to get in some pain medication. I've been thinking of Bonnie all day.


----------



## swishywagga

Bless your beautiful sweet Bonnie girl, I am praying tonight you will have some more time with her. Lots of love and hugs sent over from us all x


----------



## Michele4

I'm so sorry you and Bonnie, this thread breaks my heart and make me happy at the same time, I can feel the love you have for her and the strength she gets from you, it lifts her spirits and keeps her going. Life can be so unfair sometimes. I will keep you both in my prayers. If shes still drinking is their some kind of a liquid supplement (like for young pups) that she can lap up? Or maybe baby formula?


----------



## Bob Dylan

You are still enjoying your sweet Bonnie and every day is a Bonus for the both of you! I hope you have more BONUS days together, HUGS from NJ!


----------



## GoldenMum

Keep those thoughts and prayers coming, she ate almost 2 cans of AD critical care....WOOOO HOOOOOOOO! Not enough, but after yesterday, I'll take it. I watered one can down and made a thick shake and syringed it in, ever so slowly. She then ate the second out of my hand!!!! Took an hour, but oh so worth it! 

Love you Bonnie Boo!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oh Bonnie, you drink baby girl. We are all praying for you so hard !!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Oh thank God...the best hour of your day. So happy!


----------



## GoldenMum

Penny's Mom said:


> Oh thank God...the best hour of your day. So happy!


Yes! Covered in mush slime, on my knees and saying GOOD GIRL! the whole time!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

The pure joy of seeing her eat....I know!


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

I remember hand feeding Smooch and how happy I was when she ate!
Give Bonnie big kisses and hugs!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Well, Miss Bonnie you made so many of us very Happy tonight..........HUGS & Sweet Dreams!


----------



## GoldenMum

Bob Dylan said:


> Well, Miss Bonnie you made so many of us very Happy tonight..........HUGS & Sweet Dreams!


She will, she is exhausted from hiking and swimming, she may still have a bedtime swim left in her! 

Thank You everyone for the thoughts and prayers, today was awesome!


----------



## FAL guy

I am so sorry to hear of you both going through this. I am thrilled however to see see is enjoying so much swimming and you are saving up that great Golden love!


----------



## dborgers

> Thank You everyone for the thoughts and prayers,* today was awesome!*


That put a huge smile on my face 

You two are definitely 'Carpe Diem-ing'


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay Bonnie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

I just want to hug you both! So glad you are helping her enjoy these days, and so glad she is able to do it.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to hear that Miss Bonnie Boo had a very good day today! This was the first thread that I checked! On my way to light another candle for our sweet Bonnie!


----------



## GoldenMum

Poor girl gets so hungry and then is ravenous, she just ate almost 1/2 of a roasted chicken shredded, and I slipped her night time pain pills in. Hopefully she will sleep like a baby. We will try to hit the park early tomorrow, and beat the rain.
Such a roller coaster ride, but life is good cause we're at a high.
The power of thoughts and prayers on this forum are inspiring!


----------



## murphy1

She looks good....I'm so glad!


----------



## SandyK

So very happy to read that Bonnie had an awesome day!! Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Remembering you both in my prayers tonight. Sleep well, Bonnie Boo.


----------



## sunset

I am so happy Bonnie had a nice day. I pray she has many more.


----------



## olliversmom

Insomnia Bonnie check.
Such a good day. Yay Bonnie girl!


----------



## Karen519

*Bonnie*

Praying that you and Bonnie have a good day!


----------



## hockeybelle31

So glad Miss Bonnie Blue had a great day! Hoping for more good days


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy to read about Bonnie having a good few days. I love all the photos of her swimming, she's such a special girl. Keep up the good work girl and continue to enjoy yourself


----------



## dborgers

Wishing you two another happy, fun filled day


----------



## GoldenMum

Just back from the park, and into the pool! She took her morning pain meds. and ate one can of AD critical care! 

CARPE DIEM!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Go, Bonnie, Go! I'm so happy to read that she's eating!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Excellent start to your day Bonnie Boo! Sure helps make my day good as well!


----------



## swishywagga

That is just wonderful, well done Bonnie and well done Dawn your doing a great job x


----------



## Bob Dylan

Hey, special Bonnie Girl, I am so glad you are having special moments with your MOM and EATING>>>>>>>>>>HUGS!


----------



## *Laura*

SO happy to read that Bonnie is eating a little. ... Bonnie sweetie keep it up


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Good girl, Bonnie Boo! Eat your porridge!


----------



## KathyL

A whole can of food! Good girl Bonnie, keep it up.


----------



## hubbub

Bonnie - keep living in the moment! Lots of love from us!! :smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Every time I feed Tiny something now, I think, "I wonder if Bonnie would eat this??". How about very thin sliced deli coldcuts? That was our menu yesterday, and I was thinking maybe Bonnie would like some.


----------



## dborgers

Bonnie, doesn't that whole can of food smell like Heaven? You know you'll want the whole thing again today, you good girl


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news that Bonnie ate a whole can  keep it up beautiful girl, you're doing so well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Bonnie*

Checking in on Bonnie Girl!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Bonnie is not having her best day today, she has been sleeping most of the day, she has had about 4oz. of AD critical care, and her pain meds. I am hoping tomorrow brings a better day for my girl.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I am so sorry, I hope Miss Bonnie has a better day tomorrow. Give her HUGS from NJ!


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Bonnie, hoping you have a better day tomorrow. Sending special hugs, prayers and thoughts over to you xx


----------



## dborgers

> I am hoping tomorrow brings a better day for my girl.


We're all with you in spirit.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I was worried that your silence today was a bad sign. I'm sure the day before took a lot out of her so today was a rest day.

Praying for a better day tomorrow, sweet Bonnie. We love you.


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*



GoldenMum said:


> Bonnie is not having her best day today, she has been sleeping most of the day, she has had about 4oz. of AD critical care, and her pain meds. I am hoping tomorrow brings a better day for my girl.


Dawn

I am so sorry that Bonnie had a bad day. Praying tomorrow will be better!


----------



## USAFWife74

GoldenMum said:


> Bonnie is not having her best day today, she has been sleeping most of the day, she has had about 4oz. of AD critical care, and her pain meds. I am hoping tomorrow brings a better day for my girl.


Hang in there! ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## *Laura*

Bonnie sweetie I hope you have a better day today. We're all thinking about you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thinking of you two - I hope today is better.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yes, I hope Ms. Bonnie is eating and swimming today...


----------



## GoldenCamper

Prayers for Bonnie, hope today is a better one :crossfing


----------



## Claire's Friend

Checking in and sending love.....


----------



## GoldenMum

No good updates today, Bonnie is sleeping much more. She has only been eating about 10 PM, when she, I am sure she feels starved. Her tumors have started leaking blood, before if was mucous and old blood. It is now fresh blood. She is still my sweet Bonnie, and follows me everywhere. I keep rubbing her, trying to memorize every part of my beautiful girl. Tomorrow, her vet will come and help her start her next journey. I knew this day was coming, but, I am not ready. But I know she is, and I must do what's best for my Bonnie Boo.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I had hoped for better news and more time with Bonnie. 
I hope you are having a day full of love and cuddles with your girl. 
You are in my thoughts.


----------



## KiwiD

So very, very sorry. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Give your beautiful Bonnie a gentle hug for me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh no! I am so sorry that you and Bonnie have reached this point so soon! Bless you for having the strength to help her to the Bridge tomorrow. We're all here for you....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Awwww...bless you and bless sweet Bonnie. We were all so hoping this wouldn't come yet. I'm in tears for you. So hard. dam*.


----------



## swishywagga

Dawn, I am so very sorry to read this, please give beautiful Bonnie a gentle cuddle from me. I have lit a candle and send over lots of love, prayers and hugs. I too like all the others am here for you xx


----------



## Goldens R Great

Oh dear, I'm so sorry about your sweet Bonnie girl. It's such a hard and sad time.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your Bonnie tomorrow.


----------



## CStrong73

Prayers for you and Bonnie both. This will be a hard night for you I am sure. Snuggle up with your Bonnie girl and give her all the love you've got.


----------



## LibertyME

so very sorry....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dawn, I am so very very sorry to read this, my heart goes out to you. I know how very hard this is to do, but it's always a decision we make out of our love for our beloved furkids. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you both as Bonnie makes her journey to the Rainbow Bridge. 

Although we won't be there physically with you, I hope you know many of us will be there with you in spirit. 

My boy will be there to greet Miss Bonnie I'm sure.


----------



## KathyL

I am so sorry that you have made this appointment. My heart is breaking for you because I remember all too well making the appointment for Harley's vet to come to the house. You have been incredibly strong and so has Bonnie, the fact that she was swimming just a few days ago -- you have truly loved her. It's a hard thing to do, but you are freeing her of any discomfort and I believe that is the greatest gift. We have to accept the pain so they do not have to bear it. Praying for you and Bonnie and sending hugs. 
Kathy and Spirit Harley


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Lighting a Candle for Dawn and Miss Bonnie-

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013

I will pray that you find comfort during this sad time.


----------



## Doug

May you feel the angels love and support around you at this time.
Safe travels sweet Bon.
Our thoughts and healing wishes are with you both.


----------



## USAFWife74

Praying for you as you face this time. You are doing the best you can and then some for your sweet girl. Sweet precious time. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Bonnie and I just took a walk out to the pool, there was a frog in there (wish I had a camera). Boy did my girl perk up, all I could think of was Daisy the fisher dog! She was hysterical, I wanted to come in and cancel our appointment for tomorrow. But I know it's time, she is bleeding, and hurting. I did run in for my camera, well after I had scooped the frog out, and Bonnie followed and lost him in the bushes! 

Love, Love Love you Bonnie Boo!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Beautiful Bonnie. I'm glad she had some enjoyment today thanks to the frog.

No words, just know that we are all with you in spirit.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry her time has come. It sounds like the frog helped create a beautiful memory to match those pictures of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry to read your update. Sending you comforting thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so very sorry. Many prayers sent, God speed sweet Bonnie.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so so sorry. Godspeed, sweet girl.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks to you, Bonnie has lived a super happy life in her body. She will continue to be pure love as she's been while here on Earth. It's heartwarming to read about her enjoying the pool and frog. We will pray for you tomorrow, for Bonnie's journey back to Heaven, and for you who must say 'goodbye until we meet again', which you will.

I send you both a deeply felt hug


----------



## FAL guy

I am so sorry to hear of what you and your sweet Bonnie are going through. I know tomorrow will be tough, but please know you have alot of GRF members thinkning of you and offering you and Bonnie prayers of peace.


----------



## ZeppGold

So sorry to hear this... Lit a candle .... Will be praying for you tomorrow.


----------



## sunset

I am so sorry to hear about Bonnie. My thoughts and prayers are with you tomorrow.


----------



## ssacres

So sorry.. I sure know your pain and just knowing what your going through brings tears to my eyes. Hugs..


----------



## MaureenM

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Prayers for you both. I'm crying with you. I'm so very sorry you didn't get more time. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so sorry to read this, just heartbreaking  You have given her a lovely life and she knows that you have done everything you can for her. I will be thinking of you tomorrow as I know how horrible it is. We're all here for you. Take care.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

Dawn -

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bonnie tonight, and through tomorrow. I am sending you both hugs, love and prayers. 

G-d speed sweet girl.

Lenna


----------



## Finn's Fan

Wishing your darling Bonnie a peaceful transition to her next adventure and wishing you the strength to help her in that journey. I am so sorry that your time with your girl is drawing to an end. It's just so darned heartbreaking.....


----------



## olliversmom

Well that story of the frog and the pictures are so sweet and sad.
What a sweet sweet girl.
I will miss her.
I recall the entire evening before the vet was to come to help my sweet Homer to the bridge.
So many different emotions; unbearable grief, doubt, guilt, pain, relief, resignation but above all love. Knowing these were my last hours with my dear boy, I was just immersed in such all encompassing Love.

I slept next to Homer on his bed all night. I could not stop touching him, each hand stroke on his soft copper fur assuring him of how dear he was to me. I kept telling him how very much I loved him and how sorry I was.

Such was the last night with my good buddy.
I would not wish this hard decision or the pretime or tomorrows hard work on my worst enemy. It is gut wrenching, hard stuff.

My deepest condolences to you and your family.
Be content in the fact that you fought the good fight for your girl. She knows that.
On angels wings Bonnie girl. Fly.
Robin


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so very sorry. So sad to read. Holding you both in our thoughts at this terrible time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry, praying for you and your sweet Bonnie.


----------



## murphy1

So sorry to hear about Bonnie and thank you for loving her so much. You will see her again, she'll be there waiting for you. Bless you as I'm crying thinking about what you'll be going through. I know how hard it is but what a selfless thing you are doing.


----------



## dborgers

I've have been thinking about you all night and wanted to let you know. We will be praying for you tomorrow. The heartbreak of letting someone we love go back to Heaven is so deep because there's so much love. Bonnie will leave her body and this Earthly existence and return to where she and her love came from. There, she'll play in paradise until you see her one day. In the meantime, she'll be able to check in on you and send her love until you meet again.


----------



## love never dies

Thinking both Bonnie and you... lit a candle, sent more prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

woke thinking of you this morning. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you this morning. Hugs to sweet Bonnie as she makes her journey.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Peace Be With You Sweet Bonnie.

I am so sorry, Hugs!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thinking of you and Bonnie. We love you Bonnie and we will miss you. God rest your soul.


----------



## Rainheart

Thinking of you, today. It is never easy. Run free, sweet Bonnie.


----------



## GoldenMum

What an out pouring of love, thank you all, it helps to be able to get these things out there. Thank you all for your support, Bonnie slept well last night. We had another frog in the pool this morning, she was almost puppy like, following it around the pool. She came back in and ate 1/2 can of AD, and her pain pills. I so want to call and cancel, but then I get a peek in her mouth and that smell. The infection has gotten so bad.
We have the day, and we will make the most of it. The sun is out, so we will head off to the park. We will drive there, rather than walk all the way there in case she tires.


----------



## davebeech

we'll be thinking you too !!!


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you all today. Savor each moment as she savors them too.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Have a good day and be at peace with your decision. I'll keep you in my thoughts today.


----------



## Karen519

*Bonnie*



GoldenMum said:


> What an out pouring of love, thank you all, it helps to be able to get these things out there. Thank you all for your support, Bonnie slept well last night. We had another frog in the pool this morning, she was almost puppy like, following it around the pool. She came back in and ate 1/2 can of AD, and her pain pills. I so want to call and cancel, but then I get a peek in her mouth and that smell. The infection has gotten so bad.
> We have the day, and we will make the most of it. The sun is out, so we will head off to the park. We will drive there, rather than walk all the way there in case she tires.


Dawn: Have a beautiful day with sweet Bonnie and kiss her for me.
I am sure you are making the kindest and best choice for your girl, because you love her!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I was so sad to see the update this morning. I am so sorry - and will be thinkging of you and Bonnie through this day. It sounds like you will make sure it is happy and filled with love, as her whole life was. 

I love the froggy stories. It reminded me of my Tesia. I took her to the park the Sunday before the Tuesday she died - just because I thought it might make her happy. And it did. She wagged her tail and she even wanted me to throw her ball - I threw it about a foot, but there was a spring in her step when she moved to get it. 

Still, I knew the time was near, as you did. And I am sending you comfort and support and a big hug. I am so sorry for the sadness you will be feeling. I hope you have a wonderful day together. We have all grown to love your Bonnie, too. She's such a special girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thinking of you today too...


----------



## murphy1

Thinking of you


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TheZ's

Thinking of you and hoping the visit to the park is a good one.


----------



## goldensmum

Thinking of you all - hope that the time spent together at the park is another memory to be made- sending hugs for you both


----------



## USAFWife74

Have a wonderful day with sweet Bonnie today. May you feel the comfort and warmth from us all. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

I am so sorry to read that it is almost Bonnie's time. I'll keep you both in my thoughts..


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and your special girl today as she makes her way to the bridge. You have given her a lovely life, and Bonnie loves you so much. It's heartbreaking to have to do it but you know it's time. I hope that you two have a special time at the park and you are in our thoughts and prayers. I know that the minute she arrives at the bridge she will be greeted by so many of our golden angels ready to show her around. Take care.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You know how they say, you should stop living the other people lives... I cant. Every time a thread like this one is here, I feel love, pain and hurt too. So much I would love to say but have no words, just tears. Hugs and prayers from Canada.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

So glad she's up and about; that makes it harder for you. Oh my gosh...I feel it so closely. God's blessings to you both.


----------



## dborgers

> I know that the minute she arrives at the bridge she will be greeted by so many of our golden angels ready to show her around.


Absolutely.


----------



## FAL guy

Thinking of you this evening and praying you feel God's arms around you and pray you know Bonnie is now in the perfect body God gave her, enjoying everything she enjoyed here with you.


----------



## Lennap

Buddy's mom forever said:


> You know how they say, you should stop living the other people lives... I cant. Every time a thread like this one is here, I feel love, pain and hurt too. So much I would love to say but have no words, just tears. Hugs and prayers from Canada.


OMG this is so true, I am sitting here bawling my eyes out. What a very special bond you shared with Bonnie and wha ta wonderful Mommy you are to give her thsi time and knw when it is time.

It is very inspiring. We are all with you during this time. HUGS


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so sad for you. Bonnie was greeted by a ray of goldens. She will be missed, but looking down on you.


----------



## *Laura*

GoldenMom my heart hurts for you. I'm so sorry. We have all grown to love Bonnie. Hugs to you.


----------



## hubbub

I don't have any words, but am thinking of you.


----------

